# Colnago C-40



## ACC

My Colnago C-40 - Rabobank Team Colors.
With the exception for two new FSA carbon waterbottle cages, this is it. Any commets?

Sorry, can't seam to add a photo, but will work on it....stay tuned!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

pics ?


----------



## ACC

I'm working on the photo upload, and hope to have it posted soon! I only have a crappy picture, but it will do for now, if I can figure out how to load it.

Your C-40 - LX-10 inspired me!!! The LX-10 is my favorite color scheme, but my Rabobank colors have grown on me.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

photobucket.com


----------



## ACC

It worked!!!


----------



## ACC

test to see if this one is any better.


----------



## pmf

What year is it, 1999, 2000? Looks like a pre-b-stay model. I've got a 2001 in OOF. Still like that bike a lot.


----------



## ronderman

I just want to say - for the record - the star fork is STILL better than any fork out there. Not sure if that shows how much better colnago is - or how crappy the industry is. 

Cool bike.


----------



## ronderman

*Star fork*

I just want to say - for the record - the star fork is STILL better than any fork out there. Not sure if that shows how much better colnago is - or how crappy the industry is. 

Cool bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

nice !

BTW I have seen some Chorus bottle cages for sale around here, including the bottle for some EUR 35 or 40


----------



## ACC

I've seen some Record cages on E-bay, but they were /are too pricey


----------



## ACC

The bike currently has two FSA carbon water bottle cages on it. I'l try to post a better, updated photo in the near future.


----------



## ACC

Thanks, I totally agree. The fork is what originaly caught my eye on the C-40. Once I saw it, I had to have it!


----------



## ACC

I believe that the bike is a 2000. It has the traditional seat stays (non B-stay)

I was in the market for a new C-50, but just couldn't justify spending the money this year. After some research, I found this C-40 which had a well documented history (little use - no abuse). I knew the seller, who was the second owner and knew the original owner, which made the purchase a bit easier.

When I bought the bike, it came with the frame set w/star carbon fork,a Colnago saddle (San Marco), Colnago cardon seat post, Colnago 50th anniversary wheel set (Ambrosio) w/carbon hubs, King headset.I know that the rims were not original to the bike, but not sure about the other parts. I built it up with new FSA Carbon stem and new FSA shallow drop carbon bars, new Campy Record 10 speed group ('08),Continental Grand Prix tires, and a Cateye Strada Wireless computer.

At first I wasn't too crazy about the Rabobank Team color scheme, but it has grown on me. There are not too many on the road, and everyone who has seen it realy seems to like it.

Since the bike is new to me, the age of the frame really doesn't matter. It is super comfortable, super fast, rides and handles like a dream. I only wish I had bought in back in 2000!


----------



## pmf

ACC said:


> Thanks, I totally agree. The fork is what originaly caught my eye on the C-40. Once I saw it, I had to have it!


\

You'll like that bike. My wife and I bought frames/fork in Tuscany on our honeymoon. Part of it was a bike tour of Tuscany with the Andy Hampsten tour group. The shop supporting the ride was a Colnago dealer. This was back when the euro was $0.75, so they were a pretty good deal. We ordered the bikes and they were shipped a few months later. They came with frame, fork, seatpost and stem. We still have them and ride them.


----------



## ACC

Now that sounds like a trip and honeymoon of a lifetime! 

I'm happy to hear that you still have the bikes...and oh yes, your wife too! haha...I had to throw that in! I think that is great that you still ride together. I've been married 28 years, but my unfortunately, my wife does not ride although she was a runner and a marathoner. I don't run, she doesn't ride, maybe that's why we've survived so long together! 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## pmf

We used to ride together all the time until the kids arrived. We still get out once in a while, but most of my miles (and hers) are back and forth to work anymore. 

I knew I married the right woman when we were looking for bike tours to do as part of the honeymoon. She called me up at work and said, there's one that looks good in Tuscany. Have you ever heard of some guy named Andy Hampsten?


----------



## ACC

Yes, I absolutly remember....Team 7-11!!! Now that was my era


----------



## fabsroman

ACC said:


> Yes, I absolutly remember....Team 7-11!!! Now that was my era


You and I are from the same era then. The 7-11 team poster is still taped to the back of my bedroom door at my parents' place as is a Lemond poster of him doing a TT. Great era.


----------



## pmf

He's the nicest guy. I got off the bus and he helped me carry my bags to my room -- I felt like falling to my knees screaming "I'm not worthy"! He rode every mile and ate all the meals with us. The guides were all ex-euro pros as well. Real nice people. The tale of going over the Gavia pass to win the Giro was great (http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=1827). He'd tell us stories of pros back in that time (I was always a fan of Bugno). It was by far the best vacation of my life. The week in Sicily afterward topped it off.


----------



## Ride-Fly

About 3 months ago, an owner of a C-40 in the LA area was selling his complete bike (with record 10) on CL for only $1000!! I wanted it sooooo bad but my wife would have killed me since I had just gotten my Tommasini. And also, I always imagined that my Extreme C was just an updated version of a C40, ie a very similar riding bike. But still, my heart was yearning for her!!! Anyhow, I saw the same bike for sale again on CL for $2000. I don't think it sold at that price so the new owner lowered it to $1500 (I think). I'm sure he sold it at whatever the lowered price was. Nice little arbitrage action. If it were me, I would have kept that bad boy! It was the blue color scheme (AD???)


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Ride-Fly you are right on that,

the Extreme C Tubes are thin like the C40, main differences are they are not shaped, a bit lighter, thicker head and down tubes and "leaf" seatstays, those features make it stiffer and more suitable for climbing.

They do ride quite similar though. ( I am talking about the B-Stay non HP version )

It is so true that those gaudy paintschemes grow on you.

2 years ago or so I disliked them, and even laughed about the little rider on the top tube, now I just love my LX10 and how I would wish that my Extreme-C has a AD11 or AD21 ( Mapei ) or AD22 ( Lampre ) painschemes. ( I think would prefer the AD22 as it is the gheyest  )

ACC , your paintscheme is AD23 ( Rabobank )


A Master on AD22 is on my wish list BTW, but I can't find it, something like this


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride-Fly you are right on that,
> 
> the Extreme C Tubes are thin like the C40, main differences are they are not shaped, a bit lighter, thicker head and down tubes and "leaf" seatstays, those features make it stiffer and more suitable for climbing.
> 
> They do ride quite similar though. ( I am talking about the B-Stay non HP version )
> 
> It is so true that those gaudy paintschemes grow on you.
> 
> 2 years ago or so I disliked them, and even laughed about the little rider on the top tube, now I just love my LX10 and how I would wish that my Extreme-C has a AD11 or AD21 ( Mapei ) or AD22 ( Lampre ) painschemes. ( I think would prefer the AD22 as it is the gheyest  )
> 
> ACC , your paintscheme is AD23 ( Rabobank )
> 
> 
> A Master on AD22 is on my wish list


Salsa, I want to be just like you when I grow up! Only when I get my C40 and Master, will I be worthy!! 

I want lots of bikes. Love to collect them. A C40, and Master XL or Tecnos or Arabesque, along with a Celeste RC lugged Bianchi are at the top of my list!! Then I be done.


----------



## FrenchNago

*Another C40*

Hey people,

another C40 but not with a Star fork (Look HSC in this case preforms well and very light) but as previously said in another post I will part with it (frame+fork); however I love the paint scheme and yes you do like them more and more........


----------



## ACC

Great looking bike!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that paintscheme ( AD11 I think ) is truly nice.

That was my first C40 that was too big and I put for sale, I was looking into another AD paintjob, I almost bought one on AD14, but that one has too much yellow for my taste... finally got the LX10 and I am truly happy with it.


----------



## FrenchNago

Salsa_Lover said:


> that paintscheme ( AD11 I think ) is truly nice.
> 
> That was my first C40 that was too big and I put for sale, I was looking into another AD paintjob, I almost bought one on AD14, but that one has too much yellow for my taste... finally got the LX10 and I am truly happy with it.


Yeah AD11 is really nice, I do get alot of appreciation for it:blush2: :blush2: .However, as I put it elsewhere, it's a tad big for me (like my saddle is a bit too forwards on the clamp and the whole position is slightly too backwards over the bottom bracket)........and the star fork thing is driving me nuts


----------



## ACC

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride-Fly you are right on that,
> 
> the Extreme C Tubes are thin like the C40, main differences are they are not shaped, a bit lighter, thicker head and down tubes and "leaf" seatstays, those features make it stiffer and more suitable for climbing.
> 
> They do ride quite similar though. ( I am talking about the B-Stay non HP version )
> 
> It is so true that those gaudy paintschemes grow on you.
> 
> 2 years ago or so I disliked them, and even laughed about the little rider on the top tube, now I just love my LX10 and how I would wish that my Extreme-C has a AD11 or AD21 ( Mapei ) or AD22 ( Lampre ) painschemes. ( I think would prefer the AD22 as it is the gheyest  )
> 
> ACC , your paintscheme is AD23 ( Rabobank )
> 
> 
> A Master on AD22 is on my wish list BTW, but I can't find it, something like this


Salsa Lover - Thanks for the AD23 paintscheme code!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Right now a Colnago Master AD22 on ebay

Unfortunately not my size, but maybe someone here could be interested, is a 54










https://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-FRAME-...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e6016d88


----------



## fabsroman

Salsa_Lover said:


> Right now a Colnago Master AD22 on ebay
> 
> Unfortunately not my size, but maybe someone here could be interested, is a 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-FRAME-MASTER-OLYMPIC-/360341138824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e6016d88


I saw it and I ride a 54. Just not very interested in AD22. Something about pink and blue and the fat guy in the Lampre outfit.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fabs that's a true collectable and in excellent condition, you should get it ( that and your lampre kit  )


----------



## nemorino

Hi

this is my c40 art decor with full dura ace 7700 9v and dura ace 7850 c24 wheels and the star carbon fork

hope you like it


----------



## nemorino

last week, in a shop near Lecco (here in Italy) I found this one for sale

Maybe it's the first colnago c40 bike ever made with precisa steel fork and dura ace 7400... 

very cheap... only 350 euros for the bike


----------



## FrenchNago

nemorino said:


> Hi
> 
> this is my c40 art decor with full dura ace 7700 9v and dura ace 7850 c24 wheels and the star carbon fork
> 
> hope you like it


AAAAAH i thought i was looking at mine...............


----------



## Salsa_Lover

nemorino said:


> Hi
> 
> this is my c40 art decor with full dura ace 7700 9v and dura ace 7850 c24 wheels and the star carbon fork
> 
> hope you like it


that's hot ! ( the ugly saddle almost ruins the look though ... )


----------



## FrenchNago

nemorino said:


> last week, in a shop near Lecco (here in Italy) I found this one for sale
> 
> Maybe it's the first colnago c40 bike ever made with precisa steel fork and dura ace 7400...
> 
> very cheap... only 350 euros for the bike


that one is a keeper!!!!!


----------



## nemorino

Salsa_Lover said:


> that's hot ! ( the ugly saddle almost ruins the look though ... )


I know the saddle is ugly  but is so confortable... full leather, very light and stiff

if you try SMP saddles you'll never come back to traditional saddles


----------



## Infini

I love this bike... 

<IMG SRC="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4552233530_b68317edfc_o.jpg">

<IMG SRC="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3346/4552234790_b80f5bc7b8_o.jpg">

<IMG SRC="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/4552235144_c737ee3d1b_o.jpg">


----------



## FrenchNago

Lovely c40 HP. Nice picts


----------



## Salsa_Lover

@Infini it's yours ?

I have one NL4 that I built for sale ( frame is a 57cm ) I am tempted to keep it though but I already have a C-40 on the right size.... I am still on the search of the perfect Master...


----------



## Infini

Yes, Salsa - it is mine. 

I was looking for another C40 or C50 frame to have a spare, because I like the C40 so much. But I was seeing so few C40s in the right size (54 ideally), and the C50s were more expensive than I wanted. Instead I just got a Willier Izoard. 

I had this 56cm Master that I sold a few months ago:

<IMG SRC="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3442/3398447512_72580d6353_o.jpg">


----------



## plussa

You have that huge spacer tower in size 56 and still want a 54? The C40 looks great...


----------



## Ride-Fly

infini and Salsa, 
That is a sweet color scheme! The more I look at C40s, the more I want one for my permanent collection! I mentioned this before but I passed on a C40 with record 10 a while back. I am kicking myself for that blunder!!! Anyhow, great pics of a great frame guys!


----------



## FrenchNago

Ride-Fly said:


> infini and Salsa,
> That is a sweet color scheme! The more I look at C40s, the more I want one for my permanent collection! I mentioned this before but I passed on a C40 with record 10 a while back. I am kicking myself for that blunder!!! Anyhow, great pics of a great frame guys!


check the classidieds I'm selling mine and will debate the price.........


----------



## oldtrackie

There's just something very special about C40's. I bought this back in 2000...and it will never appear in any classifieds while I'm still alive!


----------



## Infini

plussa said:


> You have that huge spacer tower in size 56 and still want a 54? The C40 looks great...


Yes. 

The C40 in my pictures further above is my racing bike. I believe it's a 54. I use the stem pictured with no spacers and it fits me very well (I've since removed the one spacer in the picture) 

The MXL picture was when I first got the bike. I lowered the stem and cut off much of the excess steer tube. The MXL was never for racing anyways.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Infini,

your Master is a beutiful bike and the price was unbeatable.

However two things discouraged me 

- the transatlantic shipping logistics 
- the color scheme, yes saroni red is a classic, but I much prefer the gaudy and gheyer colorschemes , also I would prefer it with a quill stem.

A Master 56cm on AD22 I will take in a hearbeat


----------



## FrenchNago

Infini said:


> Yes.
> 
> The C40 in my pictures further above is my racing bike. I believe it's a 54. I use the stem pictured with no spacers and it fits me very well (I've since removed the one spacer in the picture)
> 
> The MXL picture was when I first got the bike. I lowered the stem and cut off much of the excess steer tube. The MXL was never for racing anyways.


that is not a 54 looking at the headtube........i'd say 57 at least (remember the size is seatube C-T under the seat tube binder for colnago) so about 55 c-c seattube and 55.5 horizontal tube.......


----------



## Infini

FrenchNago said:


> that is not a 54 looking at the headtube........i'd say 57 at least (remember the size is seatube C-T under the seat tube binder for colnago) so about 55 c-c seattube and 55.5 horizontal tube.......


I bought it used. I don't even remember what size the guy said it was. 

The top tube is just under 54.5, so I think it is a size 55. The seat tube C-T is 55.5 (?)


https://img89.imageshack.us/img89/229/c40geometry.jpg


----------



## Vientomas

*OK - I'll show you mine.*

Pics of my build from last winter and the finished product. This is my second Colnago after a Master Piu. I love the C40! Since the photos were taken, I reshuffled the spacers and lowered the stem.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

seat looks low, maybe the frame is too big ?
...and that crankset looks diminute.


----------



## Vientomas

Salsa_Lover said:


> seat looks low, maybe the frame is too big ?
> ...and that crankset looks diminute.


Legs are too short.
49cm frame.
170 mm compact crankset.

Maybe you have no idea about my height, inseam length, or torso length?

Perhaps you can enlighten me with your wisdom and tell me what size frame and crankset I should ride. Please include seat tube and top tube measurements for a non-sloping frame.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Vientomas said:


> Legs are too short.
> 49cm frame.
> 170 mm compact crankset.
> 
> Maybe you have no idea about my height, inseam length, or torso length?
> 
> Perhaps you can enlighten me with your wisdom and tell me what size frame and crankset I should ride. Please include seat tube and top tube measurements for a non-sloping frame.


Vientomas,
Relax- you don't need to be so defensive. Salsa is a good dude and I'm sure he didn't mean to tell you what size you need. I'm sure he was just trying to make a suggestion on sizing, not telling you how to fit yourself on a bike. I don't adhere to how a bike should "look" with "this much seatpost showing" or "that much spacers above the headset". As long as it fits, and the bike works as intended, it's all good. I am 5'10" with short legs and long torso so I ride a 54.5 to 56 cm effective top tube and show very little seat post. I also only have about a 5cm drop from seat height to bartops and I am very comfortable with that. From the looks of your bike, I can safely say that you are built like me, except maybe a few inches shorter. Anyhow, that is sweet color scheme on your 40. I love orange on a bike! (I also love all white bikes too.) My goal is to find a C40 in a 55 or 56 to add to my two Colnagos. I know the C50 and the newer bikes are all supposed to be slightly, if not much better than the C40, but for some reason, I want the C40.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

@Vientomas 

your bike is beautiful no doubt.

My comment is more because I did an error on my first C-40, I am 5'11" and have relatively short legs. The seller did advertised it as a 56 so I bought it and it was really a Colnago 59. ( 56.5 top tube c-c ) 

I did set it up the same as my other bikes and the result was looking just like yours, with a short seatpost and short stem. I could ride the bike sure, but it didn't handled like it should

see a picture here










thread : https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=221287

Now, this bike could have been considered as well fitted, but Colnago is known because he in some way revolutioned the racing bike world by fitting the riders in smaller frames with a different geometry, with this new Colnago fiting there was more seatpost showing and longer stems still on traditional geometry.

A Colnago with this fitting should look more like the one I have now that is a 55 










thread : https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=229878
after all is a matter of preference and if you like it like it is then it is all good

The comment about the compact crankset being diminute has been trolled way enough to repeat it here


----------



## FrenchNago

*All the same as salsa*

Same here went from a 57 C40 to a 54 C50..1m77 and 84 inseam.....same stem (lower spacer), same bars, different post height +3cm (near max)same saddle to crank center, different saddle setback (5mm!!!), same cranks (175) cleats pedals etc.......you wouldn't believe the ride difference those centimetres make: turn a century into a crit  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> @Vientomas
> 
> your bike is beautiful no doubt.
> 
> My comment is more because I did an error on my first C-40, I am 5'11" and have relatively short legs. The seller did advertised it as a 56 so I bought it and it was really a Colnago 59. ( 56.5 top tube c-c )
> 
> I did set it up the same as my other bikes and the result was looking just like yours, with a short seatpost and short stem. I could ride the bike sure, but it didn't handled like it should
> 
> see a picture here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread : https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=221287
> 
> Now, this bike could have been considered as well fitted, but Colnago is known because he in some way revolutioned the racing bike world by fitting the riders in smaller frames with a different geometry, with this new Colnago fiting there was more seatpost showing and longer stems still on traditional geometry.
> 
> A Colnago with this fitting should look more like the one I have now that is a 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread : https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=229878
> after all is a matter of preference and if you like it like it is then it is all good
> 
> The comment about the compact crankset being diminute has been trolled way enough to repeat it here


Hey Salsa,
If you are 5'11" and show that much seatpost, then you don't have short legs! Take a look at my two 55 Colnagos for a better example of short legs on a 5'10.5" total height! My cycling inseam is about 32".


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I use 74.5cm center of crankset to top of saddle ( or 77.5 center of crankset to seatbone contact point ) and 172.5 cranks. That according to the competitive cyclist fit calculator is the right lenght for my 81cm inseam ( ~32 inches )

And the measurement is right, I have experienced higher and lower saddle positions and here is the sweet spot for me.

I have all my bikes setup exactly the same


----------



## plussa

This is how my setup looks. I'm 6ft even with long legs and short torso. (92cm inseam, 80cm saddle height)

Frame size is 59. Saddle all the way back on rails because of very long femurs, and a 110mm stem with compact reach bars so the overall reach is not too long. And just the correct head tube length so I don't need any spacers.

I think some of the articles about "how to fit a Colnago" are total bs, or made for monkeys. There is no universal way to fit a bike since same length people may need completely different setups because up to 10 cm differences in inseam length.


----------

